# Rhinestones on bags and totes



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

What have you had success with on totes and bags? I'm looking for something I can use a Heat Press on but fancier than just the plain totes.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I've done totes, the denier kind, with great success. I put a two color tigers paw on the totes.


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

Any links to where I could fine those totes?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Try SanMar - The Nation's Premier Supplier of Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Accessories. They have a wide variety of bags.


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

A lot of your T-shirt distributors will carry various totes from simple to fancy. Like Staton, Americana, Broder, etc. Rhinestones will stick well to anything that isn't plastic-y. They've worked great on canvas totes I've used.


----------



## susucosp (Sep 22, 2011)

Darlingdande said:


> Any links to where I could fine those totes?


i am new to this forum, do anyone know any other company carry smaller bags, tote or shoulder bag for us to decorate on them. the SanMar seem very expensive!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bodek and Rhodes. Do not get the nylon ones. Stones will not stick to them.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

susucosp said:


> i am new to this forum, do anyone know any other company carry smaller bags, tote or shoulder bag for us to decorate on them. the SanMar seem very expensive!


The Sanmar Essential tote is less than $3.00 each and are an excellent bag. How cheap are you wanting?


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

I tried Rhinestones on the Essential tote and they dont stick. Has anyone had any luck with these? Maybe I had the wrong settings.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the fabric content of the bag? Stones will not stick to nylon. What settings did you use and what stones?


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

The bag is polyester. I used 340 for 10 seconds twice and then tried again for 17 seconds. It seems like some of the stones stick better than others. but all in all it did not work. I can easily pick off the stones.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

What pressure


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Not sure of pressure because I don't have a digital reading of that. The same pressure that I use on shirts.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you put a pillow or mouse pad underneath the transfer area to raise it up?


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

No, I did not, but that makes sense because the top part of the transfer seemed to stick better than the bottom and the bottom has more
bumpy area because of the bottom of the bag being folded in. I tried to unfold the bottom of the bag out but that still seemed to make things uneven. What type of pillow do you suggest. Is there something special or will a small travel pillow work? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

No, I did not but that would make sense. The bottom is where I had the most trouble I think because of the bottom of the tote being folded inside the lower area of the tote. I tried to unfold it but it still made the area bumpy. What kind of pillow should I use? Would a small travel pillow work or is that to thick? Willing to give it another try!

Do you think my temp and timing are ok?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not that kind of pillow. They are called transfer pillows. They are usually available at most heat transfer product suppliers. You can also use a plain mousepad. I made my own transfer pillow out of upholstery foam and teflon fabric from Jo Ann Fabrics.


----------



## coolrosie (Sep 14, 2008)

Not a sleeping pillow, they make special pillows or use mouse pad or similar padding. A regular pillow is to soft and you will not get even support.


----------



## ranchgurl (Sep 7, 2011)

Very interesting thread. for those who are knowledgeable in this area...please keep contributing. Ranchgurl.


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, I found some mousepads that I purchased at IKEA. I placed three of them inside the bag under the area where the transfer will go on the bag. I see how this will lift the bag enough that I will not have that issue with the bottom of the bag being all uneven due to the seams. I am going to try this. 

Now, can you tell me what would be the ideal heat setting and time to press. I do rhinestones on shirts at 340 for 17 seconds and have not had any problem. I am not sure of pressure but it is medium at least. 

Thanks again for helping me doing something new!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use 320 to 330, 15 to 20 sec, cool, peel off mylar, and repress for about 10. Medium pressure.


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, I will give it a try and let you know how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, it went perfectly! The only thing about using the mouse pad is seeing the outline of the pad on the bag but that may fade and I will be investing in something larger so that will not be an issue! Thanks again for all the help here!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad you had success. Try lowering your pressure a bit. That may resolve the outline of the mousepad. It does normally go away. Might try lowering temp and increasing dwell time.


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

I will try that because putting in the pads definately increased the pressure so I am sure I don't need it that high. I can see how adjusting heat and time might he
help also. Thanks again!


----------



## susucosp (Sep 22, 2011)

i do not know for sure. i am looking for something that is around $1.5/tote.



lizziemaxine said:


> The Sanmar Essential tote is less than $3.00 each and are an excellent bag. How cheap are you wanting?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

susucosp said:


> i do not know for sure. i am looking for something that is around $1.5/tote.


Just my opinion, but I wouldn't spend my time putting rhinestones on a $1.5 tote. The quality just won't be there at that price.


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought cheap canvas totes for $1.00. Here is a link that you can try. Promotional Tote Bags
This was for promo. There are other as well.
Let me what you think.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

another good idea for totes. Get a dtg shop to print a backround and then drop the rhinestone design on top....cross on a cloud backround...etc very cool effect.


----------



## coolrosie (Sep 14, 2008)

Great idea, thanks


----------

